# Pinarello - Too much for first road bike?



## Ryder504 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey all,

New to these forums and road bikes. I've been researching road bikes the past couple of weeks and WOW these Pinarellos are really really nice. 

Looking to purchase my first road bike and do some cross training. I am a mountain biker at heart but want to get into road riding as a cross training tool. Eventually I'd like to get into tri's with my brother-in-law, but don't want to invest in a tri-specific bike.

So are Pinarellos to much bike for a newbie... specifically a Prince Carbon?

TIA


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Ryder504 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> New to these forums and road bikes. I've been researching road bikes the past couple of weeks and WOW these Pinarellos are really really nice.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, if you can afford it, go for it. Your not a noob to riding, just to the road. You'll be fine.


----------



## Ryder504 (Mar 27, 2010)

Affordability.... budget would be about $7k. So I think I would have to cut corners around the build... If done, would it be doing a disservice to the bike? 

I really do like this bike, my other option was looking into a Specialized Tarmac SL3?

any opinions or comparisons would be greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

Well if you think that the Prince is out of budget, you may want to look at the new FP3 which is built on the same geometry as the Prince and it cost a lot lesser.....definitely will fit your budget.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I would be as afraid of getting too much bike for me as I would of getting too hot a girlfriend.

With that said, you can get a hell of a lot of bike for 7k. other brands, custom, that sort've thing.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

You'll look like a tool, but if that doesn't bother you, go right ahead. 

Seriously, if you're new to the road, you can't know what type of handling you'll prefer, and your fit requirements are likely to change after a season or two, if you stick with it. I'd start with a good used bike, and plan to upgrade once you learn some more.


----------



## Ryder504 (Mar 27, 2010)

fallzboater said:


> You'll look like a tool, but if that doesn't bother you, go right ahead.
> 
> Seriously, if you're new to the road, you can't know what type of handling you'll prefer, and your fit requirements are likely to change after a season or two, if you stick with it. I'd start with a good used bike, and plan to upgrade once you learn some more.


Thanks for the feedback!
I hear you loud and clear... the problem is this is going to be money that must be spent. A problem I wish I didn't have.

I had some pretty pricey mt bikes stolen, so this is going to be an insurance payment/replacement bike. I have to spend the money to get the money back from my insurance company other wise they cut me a check for depreciated value of my bike.

Yeah it's sounds really stupid for a newbie to spend so much coin on a road bike but my option is to take a huge loss and I'm not prepared to do that.

I'm gonna pare down my mt bike stable to 2 - 1 Trail/AM bike and 1 DH bike and hopefully this road bike. I'm already gonna take a loss on the other 2 as my wife won't let me replace all 5.

Before the bikes were stolen, I was looking into nice entry level bikes as I know that's where I should really start...

But again, I've got to spend the money so... I guess I'm gonna look like tool then  

BTW... did you end up getting that Specialized Tarmac SL3? I was also looking at that bike, well within my budget as my LBS can get me screaming deal on one.


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

Ryder504 said:


> Affordability.... budget would be about $7k. So I think I would have to cut corners around the build... If done, would it be doing a disservice to the bike?
> 
> I really do like this bike, my other option was looking into a Specialized Tarmac SL3?
> 
> any opinions or comparisons would be greatly appreciated! :thumbsup:


IMHO you are making a big mistake. Try getting a Prince that's on sale, and at least install at least a Record 11 groupset with a Campy Eurus wheelset. As budget becomes available, go for the Bora Ultras later on.

I was also a Mt biker, I had a Turner Flux. If you're into the hi-end MTB's, chances is you will look for a higher end pedigree road bike too. Go for the Price and enjoy the ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

Interesting situation. I'd still probably buy multiple bikes, and resell a couple of them. 

I wasn't looking at an SL3, but did buy a used '09 Tarmac 61cm SL Pro frame on eBay a couple of months ago, which I put my old 7800 parts on, and built a lighter wheelset for. It'd be a good crit bike, and was a demon on the technical descents, but not exactly what I was looking for in a bike for long training rides on our rough mountain roads. Also, the fit wasn't perfect. I then found a barely used Parlee Z3 custom with Chorus 10 on eBay, which had been built to almost exactly the same geometry as a custom steel frame I've been riding since '04. That was a bike that I would never consider spending so much for, new, but I've been working a ton of overtime, got it for about half the new price, and intend to keep for a long time. Most of my buddies are riding SL2s, carbon Cannondales, a couple of Merlins and Colnago team bikes. 

My AM/Trail bike is a heavy build Turner DW Sultan (another used eBay frame), great bike. They just need to make some stouter 5"+ forks for 29ers.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

stimulate the economy and get the prince or do what i'm doing and get a FP7 that's right under the prince and MSRP is 6000 with SRAM Red...i'm sure you can get it for a better price.

I was looking at an SL3 as well but found out that they're sold out for a while. Never heard of that selling out by April.


----------



## Ryder504 (Mar 27, 2010)

good to see other Turner riders on this board.
I've got a DW 5Spot in the works and waiting on the new DW DHR this summer.



foofighter said:


> stimulate the economy and get the prince or do what i'm doing and get a FP7 that's right under the prince and MSRP is 6000 with SRAM Red...i'm sure you can get it for a better price.
> 
> I was looking at an SL3 as well but found out that they're sold out for a while. Never heard of that selling out by April.


same foofighter from STR? Duan?
Hey that's what The LBS told me as well. But they suspect it will be available soon enough.
I was looking at the FP7 as well, which bike shop are you going thru? Not many dealers around south orange county...


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

yes sir that would be me. 

I couldnt wait for an SL3 as the earliest was going to be summer? or mid summer?

I have a friend that is GM for a bike shop that i'm going through. HOWEVER aroadbike4u.com (they're on main and redhill in irvine) they are Pinarello dealers as is Laguna Beach Cyclery.

actually aroadbike4u has a silver/red FP7 in a 54 on the showroom floor as well as a 15k Dogma : that was in the granfondo in Italy go check it out as for Lane he's the wrench sales guy there good guy


----------



## Ryder504 (Mar 27, 2010)

foofighter said:


> yes sir that would be me.
> 
> I couldnt wait for an SL3 as the earliest was going to be summer? or mid summer?
> 
> I have a friend that is GM for a bike shop that i'm going through. HOWEVER aroadbike4u.com (they're on main and redhill in irvine) they are Pinarello dealers as is Laguna Beach Cyclery.


Hey man! how are you? This is Chaos from STR. Didn't bother to check if that was available before signing up on this site...

I was at aroadbike4u the other day to check them out in person. these are beautiful bikes, i'm hooked. They did suggest the FP7 or FP3 as well, I might have to go that route... but I am digging the B.o.B on the Prince - it's just not available either and don't know when.

I will head down to Laguna today afterwork, to see what they've got.

Going to reconfirm with Tani and Sean[Surf City] with availability of the SL3, if this is true, then I'll probably end up with a Pinarello

Thanks.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

YES the BoB Prince is SICK but they are constantly out of stock for some reason wonder why 

Go talk to Patrick or Tim down at Laguna those cats are cool as well. And if you decide to go that route I believe they give 15% discount if you mention you're a singletrackminded.com member...not sure if that still flies. 

What size Pinarello are you sizing up to? I was a 52 on the Tarmac SL3 based on my body measurements and found that the Pinarellos have a straight TT and they run a bit larger so i ended up ordering a 50 on that bike.

I went over to str and read your post  good luck you're going to LOVE road riding


----------

